# Hibernia Forum conference: What now for Ireland in the era of Brexit and Trump?



## Brendan Burgess (2 Feb 2017)

The Hibernia Forum will host a major and exciting conference on Thursday, 23 February on ‘What Now For Ireland in the Era of Trump and Brexit?’ The conference, with an impressive line up of Irish and international speakers, will be held from 9am-3pm in the offices of Connect Ireland, on 14 St Stephen’s Green, Dublin 2.

Space is limited so please register here if you wish to attend: . Lunch will be served.

Speakers: 
Olivia Buckley Irish Tax Institute
Christopher Butler: Americans for Tax Reform 
Lucinda Creighton 
Cormac Lucey - The Hibernia Forum
OIliver Mangan - Chief Economist AIB 
Neil McDonnell - ISME
Jeffrey Peel - Northern Ireland free-market commentator


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2017)

Are you going Brendan?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Feb 2017)

I would love to go, but I am out of the country that day

Brendan


----------



## Purple (3 Feb 2017)

I'd love to go but I'll be in work. Thursday and Friday and the two days a week I do as indentured servitude to the State (40% of my income goes in taxes).


----------



## Firefly (3 Feb 2017)

Purple said:


> I'd love to go but I'll be in work. Thursday and _Friday _and the two days a week I do as indentured servitude to the State (40% of my income goes in taxes).



Well you sure know how to cheer someone up on a Friday morning don't you?


----------



## The Edge (18 Feb 2017)

Sounds like an interesting conference. 

Forum contributors may be interested in this article from the Open Democracy website:

https://www.opendemocracy.net/uk/pe...-know-who-paid-for-key-leave-campaign-adverts


----------

